# I'm New and I have a question



## The fish person (Oct 1, 2008)

So im new, and i was wondering if i could get these in a 120 gallon tank:


Clownfish
Bluetang
Blenny
Copperband
Tilefish
Green Mandarin
Hermit crab

Can these go together,
Yes it has completed the Nitrogen cycle.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

you've completed the "nitrogen cycle" but i still suggest more research

your going to want hermit crabs (some people choose not to have them because they eat snails from their shells) variety of snails, shrimp and so forth as a cleaning crew, they will HELP to clean the tank.

the green mandarin is be no means a beginner fish as they have a strick diet and tend to slowly starve in aquariums.


----------



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

*reply*

I would not reccommend a few of these fish to be a fish for a begginner aso try starting with a smaller tank as well if you don't have much experiance with saltwater


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

*Clownfish* - What Kind? There are a few species of "clownfish" that are extremely aggressive. You'll be okay with Occelaris or Percula
*Bluetang* - What Kind? Powder blue Tang? Blue Hippo tang?
*Blenny* - Again, what Kind? 
*Copperband *- Not with a new tank and your apparent experience level.
*Tilefish* - I'm not so sure Tilefish are suited to aquarium life. Did you mean Filefish? Filefish will eat corals crustacions and other inverts so best to avoid them if your looking to start a reef or to keep Inverts (including hermits).
*Green Mandarin* - Not for at least a year. Need a strong pod population as a natural, live food source or it will starve to death
*Hermit crab* - Sure, go with a blue leg hermit, and get about 60 of his sisters and brothers. and as stated above, get some snails, shrimp (peppermints and skunk cleaners are a good choice), and maybe even a few brittle stars.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

aquakid said:


> I would not reccommend a few of these fish to be a fish for a begginner aso try starting with a smaller tank as well if you don't have much experiance with saltwater


I don't recammend going with a smaller tank, because if anything goes wrong in a small tank it happens quicker (SG NO3 PO4 ect..), but a bigger tank will let it happen slower.

I agree with austin. Knowing the type of fish is way too general. You can't mix clowns well (ie maroon and perc) and copperbands are very sensitive as well as Tangs are. I don't recammend either of these fish for beginners because you'll be just throwing away money unless you do some *serious* research.

Mandarins (depending on breed) depend on live food such as pods to eat. Something like a blenny will compete for food and as onefish stated slowly starve to death. they don't take too well of pellet food either (though you can do. see Melevsreef.com - Melev's Mandarin Diner). This site will give you more insight on what it takes for a mandarin as well Melevsreef.com - Mandarin Care.

Cheers and GL


----------

